

How Rdio Onboards New Users - RKoutnik
http://www.useronboard.com/how-rdio-onboards-new-users/

======
samuelhulick
I'm the person who made this teardown, so if any of you have any completely
positive feedback or soul-punishingly critical thoughts on it, I am here for
any and all of it!

------
samuelhulick
@RKoutnik Thank you very much for adding this!

